# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Make new mystic chest - limited time

## zapbolt

Go to mystic forge -

*You will need:*

2 stacks (500) of any of these items - sticks of butter, soft wood, green wood logs, green wood dowels, hard wood logs, iron ore.

then add

1 mystic coin.

1 glob of ectoplasm.


*
Results:*

You will get a mystic chest which when used can give you jewels worth anything from 10s - 2g, pieces that allow you to make a portable mystic forge and some useless tonics.

Basically it's an expensive gamble unless you just want to make a portable mystic forge.

To make the portable mystic forge you need to combine one of each of the four common pieces, then put the new piece with one of each of the rare pieces + 50 mystic coins.

Also, this mystic chests are going to be in the game for a limited-time.

Good luck.

----------


## wizofoz

this portable mystic forge thingy, is it 1time use only or u can use it any time? also is the portable mystic forge soulbound or accountbound ?

----------


## Mortox

more detailed info is available on the GW2 wiki:
Mystic Forge - Guild Wars 2 Wiki (GW2W)

----------


## travis2861

Figured I would try it with walnuts since they sell on the TP for about as much as they vendor for and I can say that walnuts don't work.

----------

